# Maritimers?



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Well through the 'pet store experience' posting a number of us have been discovered in Nova Scotia. I'm wondering what other Maritimers are out there? Where'd you get your hedgie? Maybe we have some brothers & sisters out there? Sylvie came from a breeder in Halifax.


----------



## Cavepainter (Apr 23, 2009)

My wife and I live in Fredericton, NB. We checked out all the hedgies we could find around this area and they were all very skittish and did not like to be held. So we went to Saint John because I had found out there was a lil guy there. When we got there he was out running around his cage chasing a couple of crickets. So we asked if we could hold him and he came right out to us without even huffing. So we knew right away he was the one we wanted and we got him. We got him from a pet store so I don't know who the breeder actually is or anything. 

But yes, We are from Fredericton, NB and Scooter came from Saint John, NB!


----------



## Jenny&Willie (Oct 20, 2008)

I am also from Fredericton NB! 
I had been searching for a hedgehog for a long time when someone told me about a good breeder in Hartland which is were I got Willie about a year ago


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

haha geez, alot more maritimers than we thought eh?
i thought it was just us three. 
i got Isabella out in prospect somewhere, they just "didn't want her" so they gave her away with her cage,house,shavings and all. 
I got Kaila from Paulette Boston, who is AMAZING. 

off topic a bit.. Is anyone going to AC/DC in Moncton?
I know i am ! haha


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Not me. I heard tickets weren't selling too fast as it's on a Thursday

I am going to KISS though


----------



## HedgieIsabella (Nov 24, 2008)

oh really?
i'm pretty pumped for it. 

I was going to go to kiss but i was waiting to see if AC/DC was coming 
and they are haha

It's going to be a good one


----------



## dawn71 (Aug 29, 2008)

I'm a maritimer originally.. does that still count? I'm originally from Miramichi, NB !!  
I've been in Toronto since 1999 though..


----------



## littlemissgeo (May 20, 2009)

Add me to the list. I'm from Moncton and am new to the hedgehog hobby. 
I've had him for 2 weeks now and am already in love.
And... I'll be there for AC/DC. Wouldn't miss it for anything in the world!


----------



## silvercat (Oct 24, 2008)

Dawn we'll still count you in! Long as you're still a maritimer at heart.


----------



## thelostsock (May 27, 2009)

I'm in New Brunswick. I'm looking to get a hedgehog to keep me company while I attend university. I have spent about the last month researching on care to make sure that I can make my little hedgie happy, but I don't even know where to find a breeder around here.


----------

